# O&w Service Recommendation.



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

i have had an o&w m5 for a couple of years, it has been running fast the last while, so i was thinking of getting it serviced.

can anyone recommend a watch guy to service it. i am in ireland, but would be happy to send to uk. i haven't been on this forum for a while, does roy do servicing?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I would say so. Drop him a line at sales @ rltwatches.com - but remove the spaces


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

dan18 said:


> i have had an o&w m5 for a couple of years, it has been running fast the last while, so i was thinking of getting it serviced.
> 
> can anyone recommend a watch guy to service it. i am in ireland, but would be happy to send to uk. i haven't been on this forum for a while, does roy do servicing?


 roys the man. or failing that errol. but hes twice as much as doesnt really do a good job.


----------



## Olive Drab (Sep 11, 2005)

pengelly said:


> dan18 said:
> 
> 
> > i have had an o&w m5 for a couple of years, it has been running fast the last while, so i was thinking of getting it serviced.
> ...


???? Roy is not the man to send it to?


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea send it to Roy or Steve from Ryte Time


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mattbeef said:


> Yea send it to Roy or Steve from Ryte Time


I`ll second that :thumbsup:


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

thanks all for that. will see how its going and decide in the new year.


----------

